# xlr ifle chassis



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.longrangehunting.com/articles/xlr-industries-evolution-chassis-system-review-1.php

this is a review that i wrote last year on the xlr industries rifle chassis.since i wrote this i've had the chance to get it out in the feild and enjoyed it even more.this was a somewhat stationary as it was so heavy with the 30 inch heavy barrel but with the right barrel length and contour this could be a handy hunting chassis.i hope you enjoy it.thanks,marty


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's quite a chassis. And a good review of it. A bit more than I might want to pay I'll bet. But for some of you it might fit right in.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

thank you.it is a lot of money but well worth it.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

that is a sweet lookin chassis and im sure cost a small fortune but then agian, what that is quality and custom doesn't...lol


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

_That is a good looking chassis!_ It kind of resembles the chassis used on the army xm2010.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

it is a nice chassis.for those of you who saw the pics of the snipers set up at the super bowl this is the chassis that the police snipers were using on their rifles


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Didnt see that pic ill look at then now! what a job getting to watch guard over super bowl with a nice looking rifle....DREAM


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

```
<br />
[URL=http://www.policeone]http://www.policeone[/URL].com/mass-emergency-response/articles/5047321-Photos-of-snipers-nest-at-Super-Bowl-circulate/<br />
```


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

How did I miss this post ? Sweet looking setup Marty ! BTW, the link isn't coming up.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks.it was a little work to get the 338 edge caliber to work in this setup.we had to take a few measurments to get it to see if it would feed correctly from the magazine.even though we used the cip length accuracy international mags the o.a.l. of the cartridge limited what bullet i used so the 300 grainers were out of the picture unless i single fed them.lets seeif i can get the link corrected,

http://www.policeone.com/mass-emergency-response/articles/5047321-Photos-of-snipers-nest-at-Super-Bowl-circulate/http://www.policeone.com/mass-emergency-response/articles/5047321-Photos-of-snipers-nest-at-Super-Bowl-circulate/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Works now. That sniper had the best seat in the house ! LOL


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Review on the feild and he can just crank the scopes zoom up and look right into the review booth!! Better hope that he dosnt have a favorite team.... hope the game goes his way or uh oh LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

boy guess the qback could really "blow" his knee out in that game...lmao


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

He throws it....(BANG ball explodes from air).... and we have lost all visual contact with the ball


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> boy guess the qback could really "blow" his knee out in that game...lmao


Talk about fixing the game....LOL


----------

